
CIA Reportedly Concludes Russian Interference Aimed to Elect Trump - scarmig
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2016/12/10/505072304/cia-concludes-russian-interference-aimed-to-elect-trump
======
pseingatl
Let's not forget former CIA director George Tenet claiming that "it's a slam
dunk" that Saddam has WMD's. Once again: anonymous government sources, no
verified data. Just follow the narrative.

------
coldcode
I still wonder if they really wanted Trump or they have something they can
control him with. What scares me more than this is the idea that our democracy
is inherently under the control of or at least manipulatable by other
countries. Plus if we don't know this is the case how do we counteract this?

~~~
gravypod
Our country also controls, or at least manipulates, other contries.

~~~
senorjazz
As do all other countries powerful enough to do so and have done since the
dawn of time

